

Show HN: picoCDN, file hosting for developers - jgillich
http://picocdn.com/

======
jgillich
FYI, I built this for a use case I often have: I want to build a small HTML5
demo in JSFiddle, but one of the scripts I would like to use is not available
on any CDN. Sure I could just link to GitHub, but since they don't set
content-type correctly, it won't work in IE. picoCDN is perfect for that:
paste the script, check uglify and raw, copy url, done.

Its language detection is a bit wonky right now and there are mainly plugins
for web development related stuff; if you don't have anything lying around,
here is where you get after pasting jQuery:
[http://picocdn.com/0fe3e567e0/](http://picocdn.com/0fe3e567e0/)

It's currently running on a $5 Digital Ocean box (with unlimited traffic :),
depending on how popular it gets I might need to upgrade it soon. Especially
the plugins use a lot of CPU, but after the first hit Varnish is able to serve
an insane amount of requests per second.

~~~
workhere-io
I'm not sure I understand the use case. You're offering file hosting on a $5
DO box (which may get upgraded). That would probably be too unreliable for
most professional cases, and also it's not a CDN. However, AWS and others
offer real CDNs, and at an extremely low cost. Why wouldn't I just use
CloudFront if I wanted to host a file that isn't on any CDN? No disrespect
intended - I may have misunderstood the purpose.

~~~
jgillich
It's for use cases where performance and reliability don't matter, like quick
demos. The reason for using it and not CloudFront could be that you don't need
an account and it's free. It's also faster and easier to use than any
alternative I know (like uploading to your own server).

